# 1943 Case SC 2 point Hitch



## jlee (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi I just recently bought a 1943 Case Sc an it only has a 2 point hitch on it i am wondering if you can either convert it to a 3 point hitch or if you can use the 3 point implements on the 2 point hitch somehow?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello jlee,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I did some searching of the internet looking for an aftermarket 3 point kit for a Case SC and found nothing available commercially. Some claim they can provide a 3 point kit, but in reality they are talking about a 2 point.

Several guys have made a top link mounts. The one that seemed proudest of his design was a guy named *C. Amick*. He sandwiched a heavy piece of steel under the seat, and used the top bolts of the PTO cover for the rear support mount. He also showed some pictures. Said it worked good. Fairly simple to do.

I gather that Case used the "Eagle Claw" 2 point lift system to avoid paying patent royalties to Ferguson. The weakness of this approach is that you can't completely pick up an implement off of the ground. You can use a brush hog by picking up the front and using the tail wheel for transport. A plow wouldn't stay in the ground without a top link.

My father used a sulky plow behind a Case DC. It worked OK, but was a PITA compared to a tractor with a 3 point lift.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Attached is a photo of *C. Amick's* top link mount:


----------



## contractorjake (Dec 27, 2014)

Mine has the trip lift I'm missing the arms so Sumday I was go a make 3pt hitch arms for mine


----------

